# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  التنبيه على وهمين في فتوى للشيخ سعود الفنيسان في الحصر بمنع الحاج لعدم التصريح.

## الحمادي

بسم الله والحمد لله وبعد
فقد كنت أتصفح موقع الإسلام اليوم، فرأيت عنواناً في الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع (حج الفريضة بدون تصريح) فدخلت راغباً في الإفادة من الفتوى، فوقفت أثناء قراءتي لها على وهمين
فأحببت التنبيه عليهما نصحاً للشيخ الفاضل سعود الفنيسان -نفع الله به- ولمن يقرأ فتواه من القراء، وليس لدي وسيلة للتواصل مع الشيخ
ولذا أتمنى ممن لديه رقم هاتف الشيخ أن يتفضل بإرساله على الخاص.




سئل الشيخ الفاضل سعود الفنيسان وفقه الله السؤال الآتي:
أنا حاج لبَّيت بالحج والعمرة متمتعاً، ولكني مُنِعت من الدخول إلى الحرم، فماذا أفعل؟ علماً أنها حجة الفريضة. فهل أدخل بثيابي، أم ماذا أفعل

فأجاب:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
من لبى بالحج أو بالعمرة أو بهما جميعاً، ولم يتمكن من أداء نسكه، فلا يخلو حاله من أحد أمرين:
الأول: أن يشترط عند إحرامه (إن حبسني حابس فمحلي حيث حبستني).
فإذا صدَّه صاد عن الحرم، عدوًّا كان أو مرضًا، أو فقد نفقته، أو أوراقه الثبوتية ونحو ذلك فإنه يتحلل من إحرامه، ويلبس ثيابه، ولا شيء عليه، ولا إثم ولا دم يذبحه. بدليل حديث ضباعة بنت الزبير المتفق عليه: (قالت يا رسول الله إني أريد الحج وأجدني وجعة. فقال: حجي واشتراطي وقولي: اللهم محلي حيث حبستني، فإن لك على ربك ما استثنيت) فاشتراط الحاج أو المعتمر عند إحرامه يفيد شيئين:
أ- إن عاقه أي عائق عن الوصول إلى الحرم فإنه يحل من إحرامه في الحال.
ب- ليس عليه إثم ولا دم يذبحه.
والاشتراط عند الإحرام مستحب، قال به عمر بن الخطاب وعلي بن أبي طالب وابن مسعود وعمار بن ياسر، ومن التابعين علقمة بن الأسود وابن شريح وابن المسيب. وكره الاشتراط –إذا لم يكن الإنسان به وجع أو مرض- عبد الله بن عمر وطاووس بن كيسان وسعيد بن جبير. ومذهب مالك والجمهور مع القول بالاستحباب.
قال ابن قدامة في المغني: (وإن شرط في ابتداء إحرامه متى مرض أو ضاعت نفقته أو منع من الوصول إلى الحرم ونحو ذلك فله الحل متى وجد ذلك الشرط، ولا شيء عليه، ولا هدي ولا قضاء ولا غيره، فإن للشرط تأثيرًا في العبادات كلها).
الثاني: أن لا يشترط الحاج عند إحرامه، ولا يستطيع الوصول إلى البيت لأي مانع يمنعه. فإنه يعتبر (محصراً) والمحصر يتحلل من إحصاره بأمرين معا:
1- ذبح هدي الإحصار.
ب- حلق رأسه.
ولا يتحلل قبلهما لظاهر قوله تعالى: "ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله" وقوله: "فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي" أي إن أحصرتم دون تمام الحج والعمرة فحللتم فعليكم ما استيسر من الهدي، وهو شاة، لأنها أقرب إلى اليسر قاله ابن عباس، وهو مذهب الإمام أحمد والشافعي حيث قال: يجب على المحصر الهدي، ولا يتحلل إلا بنحره في محل ما حصر به، وأن يحلق رأسه. وقال أبو حنيفة: ينحر هدي الإحصار في الحرم. ولعل الصواب خلافه فإن الرسول وأصحابه يوم الحديبية ذبحوا هديهم في الحل (وهي الحديبية) لما منعهم المشركون من الوصول إلى الحرم.
وقال ابن القيم في زاد المعاد: (ليس على المحصر هدي ولا قضاء لنسكه الذي أحصر عنه لعدم أمر الشارع، وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية؛ لأن الله لم يوجب على المحصر أن يبقى محرماً حولا بغير اختياره، بدليل تحلل النبي وأصحابه لما أحصروا عن أداء العمرة مع إمكان رجوعهم محرمين إلى العام القادم).
واتفق المحققون من أهل العلم على أن من فاته الحج لا يبقى محرماً إلى العام القادم. واختار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أن الحائض كمن أحصره عدو عن الوصول إلى الحرم إذا لم تشترط عند إحرامها. والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد. 



التعقيب:
1/ نقل الشيخ عن الإمام ابن القيم قوله: (ليس على المحصر هدي...) فذكرُ الهدي غلط، فابن القيم يوجب الهدي كما صرح بذلك في مواضع من الزاد.
ولعل هذه اللفظة وقعت في كلام الشيخ خطأ، وإنما مراد الشيخ نفي وجوب القضاء.

2/ نقل الشيخ عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أنه يختار في الحائض أن حكمَها حكمُ المحصر، وليس الأمر كذلك، فرأي شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية معروفٌ في هذه المسألة، وإنما دخل اللبس على الشيخ وفقه الله لكون شيخ الإسلام أطال بحث هذه المسألة، وذكر أن الحائض التي ليس معها رفقة تصبر معها= لا تخلو من خمسة أحوال:
فذكر الحال الثالثة وهي (أن تُعطَى حكم المحصر) ثم ذكر أنَّ إعطاءها حكمَ المحصر أقوى من الصورتين قبله، وهذا تفضيلٌ نسبي من شيخ الإسلام، وليس تفضيلاً مطلقاً.
ولذا عقَّبَ -بعدُ- ببيان فساد الأوجه الأربعة ومنها (إعطاؤها حكم المحصر) وخلص إلى ترجيح القول بجواز الطواف لها، وأنها في حكم المصلي يعجز عن القيام أو غيره من واجبات الصلاة.
مع أنه أشار قبل البدء في عرض الصور الخمس إلى ترجيح هذا الصورة.

فطول البحث في هذه المسألة وتشعُّبه؛ مع تقوية شيخ الإسلام لإعطاء الحائض حكم المحصر= أوقعَ الشيخ الفنسيان في الوهم، ولم يتنبه لباقي كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.

وليس غرضي تتبع ما وهم فيه الشيخ أو غيره، فلم أقرأ فتواه إلا بقصد الإفادة منها، وقرأت هذين الوهمين في آخر الفتوى فرأيت التنبيه عليهما لازماً.

----------


## ابو محمد الطائفي

اخي الحمادي الرد على اي عالم وبكل ادب واحترام ليس عيب بشرط ان يكون لدى من يرد العلم الكافي والحجه ونحن في هذه البلاد تعلمنا ان نقول سمعنا واطعنا ولو كان العالم على خطأ لم يناقش ابدا فسماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله لا يمكن احد من الرد عليه اذا خالف الجمهور بينما الشيخ الالباني انظر من رد عليه من العلماء وطلبة العلم السبب الخوف ان نرد على عالم اخطأ من بلادنا وهذه لا زالت في نفوسنا معشعشه والله المستعااااان

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم يا أبا محمد. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بالنِّسبة لتحرير قول الشيخ ابن تيمية في المسألة فلعلَّ الشيخ الفنيسان أخذ بقول المرداوي في إنصافه (9/326): ((ومن أُحصرَ بمرضٍ أو ذهاب نفقةٍ لم يكن له التحلُّل؛ حتى يقدر على إتيان البيت؛ فإن فاته الحجُّ تحلَّل بعمرة؛ وهذا المذهب، نقله الجماعة، وعليه الأصحاب.
ويحتمل أن يجوز له التحلُّل؛ كمن حصره العدو؛ وهو روايةٌ عن أحمد؛ قال الزركشي: ولعلَّها أظهر. انتهى، واختارها الشيخ تقي الدين، وقال: مثله حائض، تعذَّر مقامها وحرم طوافها، أو رجعت ولم تطف لجهلها بوجوب طواف الزيارة، أو لعجزها عنه، ولو لذهاب الرفقة...)).

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله للشيخ الحمادي.. ولعل أصل الفتوى كذلك يحتاج إلى بحث فإنه شأن عمت به البلوى اليوم.. واعتبار الذي ليس معه تصريح محصرا محل نظر.
وأخيراً كأن ما نقله المرداوي ليس نصاً في اختيار شيخ الإسلام ونص شيخ الإسلام موجود في الفتاوى وقد نقله غير واحد منهم ابن القيم في الإعلام وقد أشار الشيخ الحمادي له.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ينظر في مسألة اعتبار الحيض إحصارًا أولا الرابط التالي:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%CD%D5%D1




> واعتبار الذي ليس معه تصريح محصرا محل نظر..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم.. ما وجه كونه غير محصر؟ هل هو لعلمه بالمنع؟ كما قال الباجي في المنتقى (3/473): ((مسألة: ومن علم بالحصر قبل الإحرام فلا يحرم، فإن فعل فليس له حكم المحصور؛ قاله ابن المواز عن مالك. ووجه ذلك أنه علم بالمنع وأحرم فقد ألزم نفسه؛ فلم يكن له التحلُّل لذلك)).

----------


## الحمادي

> اخي الحمادي الرد على اي عالم وبكل ادب واحترام ليس عيب بشرط ان يكون لدى من يرد العلم الكافي والحجه ونحن في هذه البلاد تعلمنا ان نقول سمعنا واطعنا ولو كان العالم على خطأ لم يناقش ابدا فسماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله لا يمكن احد من الرد عليه اذا خالف الجمهور بينما الشيخ الالباني انظر من رد عليه من العلماء وطلبة العلم السبب الخوف ان نرد على عالم اخطأ من بلادنا وهذه لا زالت في نفوسنا معشعشه والله المستعااااان



بارك الله فيك أخي أبا محمد
إنما نبهتُ على ذلك دفعاً لما قد يتوهمه بعض القراء.

----------


## الحمادي

شكر الله للشيخين الفاضلين أبا عاصم وأبا عبدالرحمن ما تفضلا به

ولعل الأمر كما ذكرت يا أبا عاصم، فقد يكون الشيخ سعود الفنيسان استند إلى ما في الإنصاف
ويظهر لي أن المرداوي أخذ هذا من الفروع للإمام ابن مفلح أو من اختيارات شيخ الإسلام لابن اللحام؛ فعبارة ابن مفلح وابن اللحام كعبارة المرداوي تماماً، رحمهم الله جميعاً.

وقد يكون هذا قولاً آخر لشيخ الإسلام، غير أنَّ الذي في مجموع الفتاوى هو القول بأنَّ حكمها حكمُ المصلي العاجز عن واجب من واجبات الصلاة، فيلزمه أن يصلي بحسب حاله.
وقد نقض شيخ الإسلام في الفتاوى القول بأنها في حكم المحصر.

----------


## الحمادي

ظهر لي وجهٌ آخر في سبب هذا العزو إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة
لكنه يحتاج إلى مزيد تأمل

----------


## الحمادي

> ظهر لي وجهٌ آخر في سبب هذا العزو إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة
> لكنه يحتاج إلى مزيد تأمل



تأملتُ في الوجه الذي أشرتُ إليه فتبيَّنَ لي أنه هو منشأ الخلل في عزو القول بإعطاء الحائض حكمَ المحصر إلى شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله، وبيان ذلك:
أنَّ شيخَ الإسلام تكلَّمَ في مواضع من الفتاوى عن الحائض التي لا رفقة تصبر معها، وقرَّرَ بوضوح أنها في حكم المصلي يعجز عن بعض واجبات الصلاة، وذكرَ أنَّ هذا القول تدلُّ عليه أصول الشريعة، نصَّ على فساد الاحتمالات الأخرى التي ذكرها؛ ومنها احتمال إعطائها حكمَ المحصر.
فتأملتُ فيما نقله الإمام ابنُ مفلح والبعلي والمرداوي، وظهر لي أنَّ ظاهرَ عبارة البعلي لا إشكالَ فيها، بخلاف ظاهر عبارة ابن مفلح والمرداوي، وذلك أنَّ نصَّ البعلي:
(ومثلهما حائضٌ تَعذَّر مقامها وحرم طوافها، ورجعت ولم تطف لجهلها بوجوب طواف الزيارة، أو لعجزها عنه، أو لذهاب الرفقة).

أما عبارةُ ابن مفلح والمرداوي فهي: (وأنَّ مثلَه حائضٌ تَعذَّر مقامها وحرم طوافها، أو رجعت ولم تطف لجهلها بوجوب طواف الزيارة، أو لعجزها عنه، ولو لذهاب الرفقة).

والفرقُ الجوهري بين النقلين هو في لفظة (أو رجعت) كما في نقل ابن مفلح والمرداوي، بينما هي في نقل البعلي (ورجعت)، ووجه الفرق:
أنَّ شيخَ الإسلام يفتي في الحائض التي رجعت ولم تطف للأسباب المذكورة لأنَّ لها حكمَ المحصر، هذا هو ما يدل عليه نقلُ البعلي عنه، وأما نقلُ ابن مفلح والمرداوي فيدلُّ على أنها في حكم المحصر مطلقاً سواء أرجعت أم لم ترجع.

فظهر لي أنَّ الصوابَ ما نقله البعلي، ولعلَّ ما في الفروع والإنصاف تصحيف، ويتأيَّد ذلك بأنَّ لشيخ الإسلام كلاماً في الفتاوى يؤيد ظاهرَ نقل البعلي، وذلك في (26/246، 247) حيث سُئل عن امرأة حجَّت وأحرمت لعمرة وحجة قارنة، ودخلت إلى مكة وطافت وسعت، وتوجهت إلى منى، ثم إلى عرفة، ووقفت ثم عادت إلى منى، ونُحر عنها ما وجب عليها من دم، ورمت الجمار يوماً واحداً، ودخلت إلى مكة وطافت، وعندما حضرت الحرم حاضت ورجعت إلى منى، وكتمت وهي محققة أنَّ حجَّها قد كمل، وعادت إلى بلدها، وبعد سنتين اعترفت بما وقعَ لها قيل لها: يلزمك العود، ولم يمكِّنها زوجها والحالة هذه.

فأجــاب:
إن كانت قد طافت طوافَ الإفاضة وهي حائضٌ والحالة هذه ناوية أجزأها الحج في أحد قولي العلماء؛ وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة وأحمد في إحدى الروايتين، وغاية ما يجب عليها عند أبي حنيفة بدنة، وعند أحمد دم وهي شاة. 
وأما إن كانت لم تطف تحللت التحلل الأول، وجاز لها الطيب وتغطية الوجه وغير ذلك، لكن لا يطؤها زوجها حتى تطوف طواف الإفاضة
فإن لم يمكنها العودُ فغاية ما يمكن أن يرخَّصَ لها فيه أنها
تكون كالمحصرة تحلل من إحرامها بهدي 
ولكن الأحوط أن تبعثَ به إلى مكة ليذبح مثل أن يذبح يوم النحر، فإذا ذبح هناك حلَّت هنا، وجاز لزوجها أن يطأها والحالة هذه...).

فهذا النقلُ عن شيخ الإسلام يوافقُ ظاهرَ ما نقله البعلي في الاختيارات
وبهذا يتبيَّن أنَّ شيخَ الإسلام رحمه الله يرى أنَّ الحائض التي ليس معها رفقة تنتظرها فيجوز لها أن تطوف، وحكمها حكم المصلي يعجز عن واجب من واجبات الصلاة.
فأما من رجعت إلى بلدها ولم تطف ولم يمكنها الرجوع فتُعطَى حكمَ المحصر.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم يا أبا محمد ونفع بكم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهنا فتوى للجنة الدَّائمة (11/350) توافق ما ذكره الفنيسان، من عدِّ من منع الحج وصُدَّ عنه لعدم التَّصريح محصرًا:

السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم (9204)
س2: ذهب أحد الزملاء المتعاقدين إلى الحج العام الماضي، وعندما ذهب إلى المدينة وأحرم من ميقات المدينة واتجه إلى مكة وهناك وعند نقطة الحراسة أمروه بإخراج تصريحه المسموح به للحج، ولكنه كان قد حج العام الذي قبله، ولم يعط تصريحًا، فرجع بأمر منهم. هل تعتبر حجته عليها ثواب في ذلك بالرغم أنه لم يدخل مكة وكان قد أحرم؟
ج2: أولًا: لا إثم عليه في تحلله من إحرامه ورجوعه دون أن يتم حجه؛ لأنه مغلوب على أمره، والله عليم بحاله رحيم بعباده، فيجزيه على قدر ما فعل من أعمال الحج بإخلاص.
ثانيًا: من كان قد اشترط عند إحرامه بأنه إن حبسه حابس فمحله حيث حبس فلا يلزمه شيء، وإن لم يكن قد اشترط ذلك فعليه هدي يذبحه حيث أحصر؛ لقوله تعالى: { فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ }، ثم يحلق رأسه أو يقصر؛ وبذلك يكون حله من إحرامه. وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو: عبد الله بن قعود/ عضو: عبد الله بن غديان/ نائب رئيس اللجنة: عبدالرزاق عفيفي/ الرئيس: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## الحمادي

> [INDENT] بارك الله فيكم يا أبا محمد ونفع بكم..
>  وهنا فتوى للجنة الدَّائمة (11/350) توافق ما ذكره الفنيسان، من عدِّ من منع الحج وصُدَّ عنه لعدم التَّصريح محصرًا....[/CENTER]




وفيكم بارك الله وبكم نفع أبا عاصم

إنما كان غرضي التنبيه على ذينك الوهمين، ثم تحرير رأي شيخ الإسلام في المسألة الثانية.
وأما حكم من مُنِعَ عن الحج لعدم التصريح فمسألة أخرى، وجزاكم الله خيراً على الإفادة بنقل فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء.
والذي يظهر لي أن أخانا الشيخ حارثاً الهمام لا يعارض في كون الممنوع من الدخول الذي لم يتمكن منه مطلقاً لعدم التصريح= محصراً، إنما محل النظر في عد من ليس معه تصريح محصراً بإطلاق، فقد يتيسر له الدخول مباشرة، وقد يتيسر له في يوم عرفة، وقد يتيسر له بسلوك بعض السبل المباحة من غير ارتكاب محظور.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاكم الله خيرًا يا أبا محمد، إنَّما كان ما زيد عن أصل المسألة استطرادًا منِّي وإفادة للإخوة..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعليه.. فالأمر إذن فيه تفصيل بما ذكرتموه من التَّفصيل، لكن إنْ أجمل لكم الأمر بأنَّه صُدَّ ألبتَّة لعدم حمله التَّصريح، فكان سبب رجوعه لبلده وعدم إفلاحه في إيجاد الوسائل هو عدم وجدانه للتَّصريح -فلا أرانا مختلفين إذن- في كونه محصرًا.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلى هامش المسألة ما دام أنَّها تقتضي التَّفصيل فإنَّ جماهير العلماء -رحمهم الله تعالى- على أنَّه يجب على المحصر أن يسلك طريقاً أخرى لبلوغ البيت، إذا كانت آمنة، وكانت مثل الطريق التي حصر عنها، أو أطول لكن عنده النفقة الكافية لسلوكها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واتَّفقوا على أنَّه لوكانت هذه الطريق مخوفة، أومهلكة، أو أطول من الطريق التي حُصر عنها ولم تكن لهم نفقة كافية في سلوكها = فيتحلَّل مكانه ويرجع، ولا يجب عليه سلوكها؛ بل هو محصر، فيتحلَّل ويمضي لبلده.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم الخلاف بين أهل العلم فيما إذا كان المانع معروفاً بوفاء العهد؛ وطلب على تخلية الطريق لهم مالاً -وكان ممكنًا- فما حكم بذل المال إليهم؛ على أقوال، ومذهب الشافعية، ووجهٌ في مذهب الحنابلة أنَّه لا يجب عليه دفع مالٍ مقابل ذلك؛ بل هو مباح؛ أقلَّ المال أوكثر.  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بكم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا المتقدِّم كلُّه خارج بحث الأمر من زاويةٍ أخرى وهي حكم عصيان وليِّ الأمر في هذا الترتيب، وخاصَّةً للمتنفِّل بالحجِّ، وحكم التحايل على هذا التَّرتيب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتبقى بحث قضيَّة ارتكاب المحظور لأجل الوصول لنافلة الحج والعمرة مع علم المرء بحصره مسبقًا لعدم حمله التَّصريح، وذلك ما يفعله بعض الناس بالتحايل على نقاط العبور بلبس المخيط وارتكاب المحظور لأجل ذلك. 
فيظهر في ذلك حرج من وجوهٍ، من جهة تحايله على هذا الترتيب، ومن جهة وقوعه في محظور قد رتَّب له مسبقًا وعلم بارتكابه للوصول لحج أوعمرة نافلتين.

----------


## أبوهلا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أهملتم المسألة الأولى لذا سأتكلم عنها : 

ـ ما بين الهلاليين ليس قولا لابن القيم بل هو مفهوم كلامه لذا لا يوضع بين هلاليين أو علامات تنصيص إلا ما كان نصا  ، ومن الأفضل في هذه الحالة أن يقال وذكر ابن القيم . 

ـ يبدو لي أن الخطأ ليس من الشيخ وإنما من الناسخ لأن سياق كلامه يأبى هذا الخطأ .

----------


## المخضرمون

أحسن الله إليكم .

----------


## الحمادي

وجزاكم ربي خيراً أبا عاصم




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهملتم المسألة الأولى لذا سأتكلم عنها : 
> ـ ما بين الهلاليين ليس قولا لابن القيم بل هو مفهوم كلامه لذا لا يوضع بين هلاليين أو علامات تنصيص إلا ما كان نصا  ، ومن الأفضل في هذه الحالة أن يقال وذكر ابن القيم . 
> ـ يبدو لي أن الخطأ ليس من الشيخ وإنما من الناسخ لأن سياق كلامه يأبى هذا الخطأ .



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله أبا هلا
كونها ليست من منطوق الإمام ابن القيم ظاهر، وكان من الأفضل عدم حصرها بين علامتي تنصيص؛ كما أشرتَ إلى ذلك شكر الله لك.
وأما ما تفضلتَ به من كون الخطأ من الناسخ فمحتمل؛ ويحتمل أن الشيخ أثبتها سهواً، بل هذا هو المتعيِّن؛ فقد اتصلت بالشيخ وفقه الله وجزم بأن هذا من كلام ابن القيم في الزاد، ولاشك أن هذا وهم ظاهر، فقد ذكر ابن القيم المسألة في أكثر من موضع من الزاد، ولم يستظهر -في المواضع التي وقفت عليها- عدمَ وجوب الهدي.
بل في موضع منها ذكر الخلاف في ما يلزم المحصر؛ وقال عقب ذكر دليل القائلين بوجوب القضاء دون الهدي: (وظاهر القرآن يرد هذا القول، ويوجب الهدي دون القضاء، لأنه جعل الهدي جميع ما على المحصر، فدل على أنه يكتفى به منه) زاد المعاد (3/379) وينظر (3/306، 307).

وقد وعد الشيخ وفقه الله بمراجعة المكتوب هنا.

----------


## الحمادي

ثم وقفت على كلام للإمام ابن مفلح يقول فيه:
(وذكر بعضُ أصحابنا في كتابه "الهدي": لا يلزمُ المحصرَ هديٌ ولا قضاء، لعدم أمر الشارع بهما، كذا قال).
والظاهر أنه يريد الإمام ابنَ القيم رحمه الله في كتابه زاد المعاد، ونحو هذا النقل في الإنصاف للمرداوي والمبدع للبرهان ابن مفلح.
وقد أعدت البحث في الزاد عن هذا الاختيار لابن القيم فلم أجده، إنما ذكره قولاً لبعض الفقهاء عند ذكره الخلاف في هذه المسألة.
فمن ظفر بشيء من ذلك فليفد به مشكوراً مأجوراً.

----------


## الحمادي

> أحسن الله إليكم .



وإليكم أحسن الله

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله لكم.. 
وكما تفضلتم النظر عندي في عد من منع بسبب التصريح محصراً مطلقاً بغير تفصيل.
وذلك لأن الذي يمنع من دخول مكة له أحوال:
- فقد يحبس.
- وقد يسفر إن كان أجنبياً.
- وقد يؤخذ عليه تعهد بألا يعود.
- وقد يترك ويحال بينه وبين الدخول ويقال له ارجع كحال كثير من الناس.
- وقد ينزل من السيارة ولا يسأله سائل إن تجاوز نقطة التفتيش برجليه كما حصل ويحصل مع فئام وهم بلباس إحرامهم.
- وقد يسعه أن  يحتال بطريق أو أخرى على الدخول.

واعتبار من كان داخلاً في الصور الثلاث الأخيرة في حكم المحصر مشكل جداً ومحل نظر ظاهر.
فإن من حيل بينه وبين الدخول وسبيله مخلى فقد يتوجه في حقه التحلل بعمرة فحكمه حكم من فاته الحج لا حكم من أحصر، إذ من المعلوم أنه لا يمُنع أحد من دخول مكة بعد العاشر ولو فرض أن المنع حتى الرابع عشر لما زال الإشكال، فكثير من الناس يطيقون البقاء حتى ذلك الحين.

أقول ويتأكد هذا مع ما ورد بل ثبت من فتاوى بعض فقهاء الصحابة كابن عباس وابن عمر، بل فتوى ابن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه كأنها نص في المسألة وقد روى عنه مالك بإسناد كالشمس أنه قال: "المحصر بمرض لا يحل حتى يطوف بالبيت ويسعى بين الصفا والمروة فإذا اضطر إلى لبس شيء من الثياب التي لا بد له منها أو الدواء صنع ذلك وافتدى"، بل قد يقال هذا ما دلت عليه السنة المرفوعة فقد رواه البخاري وفيه: كان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما يقول: أليس حسبكم سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ إن حبس أحدكم عن الحج طاف بالبيت وبالصفا والمروة ثم حل من كل شيء حتى يحج عاما قابلا فيهدي أو يصوم إن لم يجد هديا.

وهذا كله مع مراعاة القول الراحج -في ظني- في المسألة وهو أن الإحصار يكون بغير العدو، وينبغي أن يقيد بأن يقال إن كان شأنه شأنه فمرض لا يدوم سوى أيام أو لا يمتنع معه أداء المناسك لا ينبغي أن يقال إنه مُحْصِر، وكثير من مشايخنا يطلق، وإطلاقهم لابد أن يقيد بهذا.
أما على مذهب من يقول: لا حصر إلاّ بعدو وهم جم غفير -وقولهم قوي له اعتبار تؤيده فتاوى جماعة من فقهاء الصحابة- فيزداد الإشكال.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ........
> - وقد يترك ويحال بينه وبين الدخول ويقال له ارجع كحال كثير من الناس.
> - وقد ينزل من السيارة ولا يسأله سائل إن تجاوز نقطة التفتيش برجليه كما حصل ويحصل مع فئام وهم بلباس إحرامهم.
> - وقد يسعه أن  يحتال بطريق أو أخرى على الدخول.
> واعتبار من كان داخلاً في الصور الثلاث الأخيرة في حكم المحصر مشكل جداً ومحل نظر ظاهر.
> فإن من حيل بينه وبين الدخول وسبيله مخلى فقد يتوجه في حقه التحلل بعمرة فحكمه حكم من فاته الحج لا حكم من أحصر، إذ من المعلوم أنه لا يمُنع أحد من دخول مكة بعد العاشر ولو فرض أن المنع حتى الرابع عشر لما زال الإشكال، فكثير من الناس يطيقون البقاء حتى ذلك الحين.
> أقول ويتأكد هذا مع ما ورد بل ثبت من فتاوى بعض فقهاء الصحابة كابن عباس وابن عمر، بل فتوى ابن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه كأنها نص في المسألة وقد روى عنه مالك بإسناد كالشمس أنه قال: "المحصر بمرض لا يحل حتى يطوف بالبيت ويسعى بين الصفا والمروة فإذا اضطر إلى لبس شيء من الثياب التي لا بد له منها أو الدواء صنع ذلك وافتدى"، بل قد يقال هذا ما دلت عليه السنة المرفوعة فقد رواه البخاري وفيه: كان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما يقول: أليس حسبكم سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ إن حبس أحدكم عن الحج طاف بالبيت وبالصفا والمروة ثم حل من كل شيء حتى يحج عاما قابلا فيهدي أو يصوم إن لم يجد هديا.
> وهذا كله مع مراعاة القول الراحج -في ظني- في المسألة وهو أن الإحصار يكون بغير العدو، وينبغي أن يقيد بأن يقال إن كان شأنه شأنه فمرض لا يدوم سوى أيام أو لا يمتنع معه أداء المناسك لا ينبغي أن يقال إنه مُحْصِر، وكثير من مشايخنا يطلق، وإطلاقهم لابد أن يقيد بهذا.
> أما على مذهب من يقول: لا حصر إلاّ بعدو وهم جم غفير -وقولهم قوي له اعتبار تؤيده فتاوى جماعة من فقهاء الصحابة- فيزداد الإشكال.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. جوابكم التفصيلي ههنا -خاصَّة الوجوه الثلاث الأخيرة- لا يتوجَّه على من أفتى بالممنوعين عن الحجِّ بأنه محصرٌ!؛ لأنَّ المعلوم من السِّياق في الفتاوى المعلومة السابق ذكرها أنَّ المسؤول عنه هو المحصر ولم يقدر على الدخول، ولهذا إنَّما يُقال عنه "محصر" إذا مُنِع من الدخول؛ لا أنَّه مكث ثمَّ دخل؛ إذ من هذا حاله لن يتكلَّف السؤال عنه أصلًا، وهو في حكم الفوات لا الإحصار وهذا لا يحتاج الكلام عليه ههنا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتعقبي على كلامكم كان على هذا القدر. حسب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا باقي كلامك -سدَّدك الله- فهو استطراد، قد لا نختلف في بعض أطرافه، وهي قضايا خلافية منذ القدم، ولكل طائفة من القائلين بالحصر بغير العدو وعدمه حجج وكلام. وليس ذا محلُّ بحثها، ومع ذلك فسأعقِّب بذكر أقوال أهل العلم في هذا الخلاف وذكر القائلين بالتفصيل من كلا الطرفين في تعقيب تال إن شاء الله . 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم يتبيَّن لي العلاقة بين الإيجاب على من حصر بمرضٍ أن يتحلل بالبيت =وبين من منع من الدخول لكن سبيله مخلَّى، فالأول قد يجب عليه البقاء والتروِّي حتى يبرأ أويفوته الحج فيتحلل بالطواف، والثاني لا يجب عليه ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونعود لمسألتنا فمن مُنِع وصُدَّ عن البيت من الكافر أوالمسلم فهو المحصر، الذي جاء النصُّ بحكمه في كتاب الله، وليس في حكم المحصر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال الشافعي رحمه الله: (( إن قال قائل: فكيف زعمت أن الإحصار بالمسلمين إحصار يحل به المحرم إذا كان رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إنما أحصر بمشركين ؟
قيل له - إن شاء الله تعالى -: ذكر الله الإحصار بالعدو مطلقاً، لم يخصص فيه إحصاراً بكافر دون مسلم، وكان المعنى الذي في الشرك الحاصر الذي أحلَّ به المحصر الخروج من الإحرام: خوفاً أن ينال العدو من المحرم ما ينال عدوه؛ فكان معقولاً في نصِّ السنة أن من كان بهذه الحال كان للمحرم عذرٌ بأن يخرج من إحرامه به.
أخبرنا مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر أنه خرج إلى مكة في الفتنة معتمراً؛ فقال: ( إن صددت عن البيت صنعنا كما صنعنا مع رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ).
قال الشافعي: يعنى أحللنا كما أحللنا مع رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عام الحديبية، وقول ابن عمر هذا في مثل المعنى الذي وصفت؛ لأنه إنما كان بمكة ابن الزبير وأهل الشام، فرأى أنهم إن منعوه - أو خافهم إن لم يمنعوه - أن ينال في غمار الناس، فهو في حال من أحصر فكان له أن يحل )). انتهى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلتُ: وكان المانع من ابن عمر والبيت جند الحجاج وقت حصاره لابن الزبير.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ لم يتبيَّن لي العلاقة بين من منعه الجند من الدخول فحُصِر بمسألة المرض! أو لم يتَّضح لي مرادك من ذكر الخلاف فيه؟ إلأا إن كان مقصودك منه إيجاب المكث عليه حتى يتحلل بالبيت وسيأتي الكلام عن هذا في التالي!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو: أنَّ توجيه المستفتي *بالبقاء* مع تيقُّنه من فوات الحج -بعد مضي التاسع- ثم يؤمر بالتحلَّل بالبيت فلا أعرفه واجبًا -أو على الأقل راجحًا- من كلام أهل العلم، بل المعروف أنَّه لا يجب عليه المكث لأجل إتيان البيت مع تيقُّنه من فوات الحجِّ عنه؛ لأنَّ الحج فائتٌ في كلا الحالتين، فإن تحلَّل فتلك سُنَّة رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يُقال له: إصبر وابق حتى ينجلي الأمر، ومن كان مثل هذا السَّائل أممٌ لا يحصون فيُقال لهم: جميعًا اصبروا حتى يتاح لكم المضي للبيت بعد التاسع من ذي الحِجَّة!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يعكِّر على هذا صبر النَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وأصحابه وانتظارهم ومفاوضتهم للمشركين حينًا في تخليتهم للعمرة؛ إذ القياس ههنا بيِّن المفارقة؛ فالعمرة لا تفوت، بخلاف الحجِّ.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وههنا استطراد: وهو أنَّ مثل هذا يظهر جليًّا أكثر في العمرة ما لو حُصِر المرء عنها، كمن قدم بالطائرة من بلدٍ لم يأخذ فيزة العمرة منها، فلا يُقال له: اصبر حتى ينجلي الأمر أويخلَّى بينك وبين البيت، إذ من المعلوم أنَّ العمرة لا تفوت؛ إذ ليست موقَّتة بوقتٍ ما ، فلا يُقال لمن منع عنها: اصبر حتى ينجلي الأمر!

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله لك..
أما السائل فلم يقل أنا محصر حسب السؤال أعلاه الذي علقه الشيخ الحمادي، بل ظاهره أنه مطلق يمكنه الاحتيال كأن يدخل بثيابه أو غير ذلك.
ولذا كان الإشكال فعد الشيخ المنع مطلقاً إحصارا هو ما استشكلته وهو محل النظر.
وعليه فقولكم: "لأنَّ المعلوم من السِّياق في الفتاوى المعلومة السابق ذكرها أنَّ المسؤول عنه هو المحصر ولم يقدر على الدخول، ولهذا إنَّما يُقال عنه "محصر" إذا مُنِع من الدخول" محل نظر لا يُصحح التعقب.

وقولكم: "ولم يتبيَّن لي العلاقة بين الإيجاب على من حصر بمرضٍ أن يتحلل بالبيت =وبين من منع من الدخول لكن سبيله مخلَّى، فالأول قد يجب عليه البقاء والتروِّي حتى يبرأ أويفوته الحج فيتحلل بالطواف، والثاني لا يجب عليه ذلك" العلاقة في اعتبار مثله المخلّى هذا محصرا بإطلاق فالأول لايصح فيه الإطلاق وكذا هذا.

وقولكم: "وهو: أنَّ توجيه المستفتي بالبقاء حتى يتيقَّن من فوات الحج ثم يؤمر بالتحلَّل بالبيت فلا أعرفه واجبًا من كلام أهل العلم..." إلخ يخالف فتوى ابن عمر وغيره من الصحابة فكيف لا تعرفه من كلام أهل العلم وقد نقلت لك منه طرفاً؟!

وأما من ثبت صده عن البيت فهو محصر ولو كان الصاد مسلماً فلم أتعرض له ولن أفعل إذ هو خارج الموضوع.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. لم يكن مقصودي من السؤال سؤال السائل السَّابق الذي وُجِه للفنيسان، ولم أنتبه إلى صيغة سؤاله إلَّا الآن، بل كان مقصودي إطلاق الحكم في المسألة، ومنها فتوى اللَّجنة الدائمة السابق ذكرها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلى كلٍّ.. فالتَّفصيل الحاصل سلفًا أغني عن إيضاح هذه النقطة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذن السؤال ههنا هو: هل (يجبُ) على من أحصِر من الدخول للحرم وإدراك الحج أن يقع في المحظور من لبس الثياب ونحوها؟ حتى تتَّضح الفتوى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ لم أقل لا أعرفه من كلام أهل العلم، بل قلتُ: لا أعرفه (واجبًا) أو(راجحاً). ثم راجعت بحوثي فإذا المسألة محلَّ خلافٍ، ولعلِّي أسرد عليك غير كلام ابن عمر والجواب عن فتواه ليتضَّح الأمر، من كون فتواه ليست هي كل ما في الباب، وأنَّ النَّظر إلى مسألة حصر المعتمر وعدم أمره بالمكث يتوجَّه مثله في الحج.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو عجَّلتُ بالتَّعليق على ما استدللت به من فتوى ابن عمر، وقلتَ: "إنَّ هذا دلَّت عليه السُّنَّة المرفوعة!" فهل قال ابن عمر إنَّ النَّبيَّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  تحلَّل من حصره بالبيت والطواف؟ أعلم أنَّك لا تقول بهذا ولكنَّه جواب عن فتوى ابن عمر!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم محلُّ السّنَّة في كلام ابن عمر هو كونهم حصروا، وحسب. ثم ما تلى ذلك لا يصحُّ نسبته من فعل النَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: . وأيضًا ما سقته من فعل ابن عمر في قول الشافعي السابق: أخبرنا مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر أنه خرج إلى مكة في الفتنة معتمراً؛ فقال: ( إن صددت عن البيت صنعنا كما صنعنا مع رسول الله). يدلُّ ظاهره على خلاف ما سقته عنه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد يوجَّه فتوى ابن عمر التي سقتها للفائت لا المحصر بإطلاق، بعدوٍّ كان أوبمرض، بمعنى: أنَّ كلام ابن عمر يحمل على أنَّ من مرض ففاته الحجُّ ثم استطاع إتيان البيت بعد ذلك فيجب عليه إتيانه ولا يحل له التحلل حينئذٍ بالذبح للهدي والحلق.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وللتعقيب بقية.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ففتوى ابن عمر بوجوب إتيان البيت مبنيَّةٌ على من مكث اختيارًا حتى الفوات، أوعلى إيجاب مكث المحصر حتى الفوات، وهذا محلُّ خلافٍ بين أهل العلم، والذي يظهر لي عدم إيجاب ذلك عليه، يومًا كان أويومين بلْه أن يكون أكثر من ذلك، فمن تحلَّل وقته فله ذلك.

----------


## حارث الهمام

أخي الحبيب.. لعلي أنتظر تمام تعقيبكم قبل أن أعلق.. 
ولكني أنبه على أن نص عبارتي: "بل قد يقال هذا ما دلت عليه السنة المرفوعة فقد رواه البخاري وفيه: كان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما يقول: أليس حسبكم سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟"، فغاية كلامي أنه قد يقال دلت عليه السنة وهذا يفهم منه توجيه هذا الرأي ولمن قال به أن يزعم بأن من عد ذلك من سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المرفوعة هو ابن عمر رضي الله عنه بنصه هذا: "أليس حسبكم سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟".
وليس في هذا اللفظ الذي يشعر بالرفع ذكر حصر وإنما حبس.

وللكلام بقية بعد أن تتموا إن شاء الله.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم.. ولكن حتى مثل هذا الاعتذار لا يصلح ههنا، لأنَّه قد تقدَّم أنَّ فهم كلام ابن عمر والنَّظَر إليه من جميع الجوانب يظهر أنَّه لا يصلح نسبة الرفع إليه؛ لأنَّه لم يقل إن إتيانكم البيت هو سنَّة رسولكم، بل قال  حبسكم سُنَّة نبيِّكم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، أي: في أصل مسألة الحصر؛ لا في تتمَّة أحكامه مطلقًا، ولا يمكن أن يُظنَّ بابن عمر أنَّه قد ينسب إليه مثل هذا القول، وهو يعلم أنَّ رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم يفعله عام صدَّ في الحديبية، ولم يفتِ به -وهو أمر تتظافر الهمم على نقله-.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل ما نقلته من سياق الشَّافعي يبطل هذا الفهم لمن فهمه خطأً؛ فينبغي إلغاؤه أصلًا، وعدم الالتفات إليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن قيل: فما توجيهه؟ فقد تقدَّم توجيهه بما لو اختار المحصر الفوات، أوأوجبناه عليه =فهنا قد أوجبنا عليه بفتوى ابن عمر إتيان البيت لا محاله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا بقيَّة التعقيب فليس ذو بالٍ، بل غايته أنَّه تتمَّة لذكر الخلاف بين أهل العلم في وجوب توقيت التحلُل من الحصر باليوم العاشر أوعدمه، وقد تقدَّم احتجاجي على عدم وجوب توقيت التحلُّل باليوم العاشر، وهو ما يحصل به الفوات.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهنا بعض التتمَّة السابق ذكرها:
اختلف أهل العلم -رحمهم الله- في توقيت زمن ذبح دم الإحصار الذي يحصل به التحلُّل؛ هل يجب ذبحه في يوم النحر، أم يجزيء قبله؟ على قولين:
الأول : أنَّ ذبح دم الإحصار لا يجب توقيته بيوم النحر؛ فيجزيء ذبحه قبل يوم النحر، فيذبحه وقت إحصاره.
 قد قال بهذا القول الإمام أبو حنيفة، وهو قول الشافعية، والرواية المشهورة عن الإمام أحمد، التي استقرَّ عليها مذهبه، وعليها أكثر الحنابلة .  
الثاني : أنَّ ذبح دم الإحصار يجب توقيته بيوم النحر ؛ فلا يجزيء قبله.
 قد قال بهذا القول أبو يوسف ومحمد بن الحسن ( صاحبا أبي حنيفة ) ، وهو روايةٌ عن الإمام أحمد. وهو مروي عن عطاء ، ومجاهد ، وسفيان الثوري ، ومن الصحابة : ابن عباس ررر.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا أدلَّة أصحاب القول الأول -وهو الراجح الذي تؤيِّده الأدلَّة- فقد تقدَّم بعضها مضمَّنًا في كلامي السابق، ولعلَّ الله ييسِّر تحريرها كلها وتنسيقها في وقت لاحق، فأضعه ههنا.

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله في الشيخين الفاضلين ونفع بهما

فيما يتصل بأثر ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: (أليس حسبكم سنة نبيكم...) يحتمل أن يكون ابنُ عمر أخذَ ذلك من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتوجيهه
وقد أشار إلى هذا الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله
ولعله -إن صدق هذا الاحتمال- لم يذكر لفظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعدم ضبطه له، فتورع عن سياق اللفظ إلى ذكر المعنى
وهذا احتمال له حظ من النظر

ويحتمل أيضاً أن يكون قاس حكمَ المحصَر عن الحج على المحصر عن العمرة، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما أحصر عن العمرة
واشار إلى هذا الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله.

وأما عَدُّ مَنْ مُنِعَ من الدخول لعدم التصريح في حكم المحصر وتجويز التحلل له دون انتظار= فتحتاج عندي إلى مزيد بحث ومراجعة
وفيما ذكره الشيخان الفاضلان هنا فوائد جديرة بالتأمل، جزاهما الله خيراً.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ عبدالله ونفع بما تكتبون..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لاشكَّ أنَّ احتمال رفع كلام ابن عمر له حظٌ من النَّظر خاصَّة عند من يحتجُّ به لمذهبه في هذه المسألة، وإلَّا فهو يبقى احتمالًا، والاحتمال لا يصلح به الاستدلال لرفع النِّزاع.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أضف إلى وجود احتمالٍ -تقدَّم بيانه- من كون فتوى ابن عمر قد تنزَّل على أهل الفوات لمن اختاره أو أوجبناه عليه، لا الإحصار مطلقًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويُضاف إليهما إشكال مهمٌّ ((وجوابه عند من يقول به)): هل يُفهم من الاحتجاج بفتوى ابن عمر ومن على مذهبه في كون المحصر بالحجِّ لا يحلُّه إلا البيت والتطوُّف به =وجوب ذلك؛ بحيث إنَّه لا يجوز للمحصر حينئذٍ التحلُّل بما تحلَّل به النَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وأصحابه، وبقاء المحصر على الإحرام؟ فإن كان كذلك فما حدُّ هذا البقاء؟ ثمَّ ما الدليل على هذا الحدِّ؟ إنْ قيل الفوات فلا فرق بين أن نوجب على الحاج المكث يومين أوأربعة أوأن يحصر عن البيت أول شوَّال ويبقى محرمًا وجوبًا للعاشر من الحجة حتى نفوِّته الحجَّ ثم له أن يحلَّ! أيُّ مشقَّةٍ أعظم من هذا! ولا إشكال عند من يقول به لأنَّه واجبٌ عنده لو التزمه في اليوم واليومين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد استدلَّ القائلون بحلِّ التحلُّل وقت الحصر بعموم قوله تعالى: ((وأتمُّوا الحجَّ والعمرة لله فإن أُحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي)).
وبقياس فعل النَّبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في عمرته، وأمرهما واحدٌ؛ بل العمرة أخفُّ أمرًا إذ لا فوات فيها.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ في الآخر إنَّما أردُّتُّ -ممَّا تقدَّم- بيان أنَّ مسألة عدِّ الممنوع من المضيِّ للحج لعدم التَّصريح =ليست مسألة حادثة؛ إذ هي من جنس المنع، وكذا وجوب البقاء على الإحرام لليوم العاشر أوالتحلُّل في الوقت لا جديد فيه أيضًا؛ إذ الخلاف فيه قديمٌ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنَّما الشأن لنا ههنا هو بيان الصلة بين هذا وذاك، ثمَّ بيان وجهة النظر الرَّاجحة عند كلٍّ، بصرف النَّظر عن الراجح في المسألة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا هو روح الخلاف الذي ينبغي علينا فهمه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وشكر الله لكم طرق هذا الموضوع الذي أفادنا كثيرًا في هذه القضيَّة التي عمَّت بها البلوى.

----------


## الحمادي

بعد الوقوف على سبب الإشكال في نقل الإمام ابن مفلح -ومن وافقه- عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
يبقى النظر في معرفة سبب الإشكال في نقل الإمام ابن مفلح -ومن وافقه- عن الإمام ابن القيم
وسبقت الإشارة إليه كما في الاقتباس الآتي:






> ثم وقفت على كلام للإمام ابن مفلح يقول فيه:
> (وذكر بعضُ أصحابنا في كتابه "الهدي": لا يلزمُ المحصرَ هديٌ ولا قضاء، لعدم أمر الشارع بهما، كذا قال).
> والظاهر أنه يريد الإمام ابنَ القيم رحمه الله في كتابه زاد المعاد، ونحو هذا النقل في الإنصاف للمرداوي والمبدع للبرهان ابن مفلح.
> 
> وقد أعدت البحث في الزاد عن هذا الاختيار لابن القيم فلم أجده، إنما ذكره قولاً لبعض الفقهاء عند ذكره الخلاف في هذه المسألة.
> فمن ظفر بشيء من ذلك فليفد به مشكوراً مأجوراً.

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله للشيخين أبي محمد وأبي عمر طرح الموضوع وإثراءه فإن مسألة التصريح اليوم من النوازل التي تحتاج إلى بحث ومباحثها كثيرة وما أثير هنا بعضها.
فليت بعض الباحثين يشمر لها في رسالة علمية أو بحث محرر.
وليعذرني الشيخ الحمادي في الخروج عن موضوعه إلى ما اضطرني إليه الشيخ أبو عمر وفقه الله.
وبعد ففي ما سبق جملة قضايا:
- الأولى: هل من قيل له ارجع ممن أحرم بالحج وليس معهم تصريح يعد محصراً أم في الأمر تفصيل على ما سبق؟
- الثانية: إذا كان له سبيل مشروع بأن يسلك طريقاً آخر ليس فيه من يسأله، أو أن يعبر التفتيش بلباس إحرامه على قدميه دون مساءلة فهل له أن يتحلل تحلل المحصر؟
- الثالثة: إذا كان له الدخول بعد اقتراف محظور كأن يلبس ثيابه ويدخل فهل يقال يجب عليه أن يتحلل تحلل المحصر ولا يفعل ذلك؟
- الرابعة: هل يقال يبقى على إحرامه حتى يؤذن له في الدخول فيفسخ حجه بعمرة متحللاً بذلك؟
- الخامسة: هل يفرق في ما سبق بين من يحج فرضاً عن غيره أو عن نفسه ولو فرضه بنذر وبين من يتنفل بالحج؟

فهذه جملة القضايا التي أثيرت هنا تصريحاً أو إشارة بالإضافة إلى حكم الحج من غير تصريح، وللباحث أن يضيف حكم الحج بشراء تصريح إما من حملة وكذا غيرها!
والتعليق لن يشتمل على بحث هذا كله بداهة، ولكنها إشارات مع إبداء الرأي في بعض ما أثاره أخي أبو عمر حفظه الله.

أما المسألة الأولى والثانية فعد من كان من أهلها محصراً محل نظر ولا أظن أن بيننا خلافا في ذلك.


أما البقية فقبل بحثها فلا بد من التذكير بجملة قضايا هي أصول في الحكم لعلها محل اتفاق بين المتحاورين وإن كانت محل اختلاف بين أهل العلم قديماً وحديثاً:
أولاً: إتمام الحج والعمرة واجب لمن شرع فيهما، وليس لأحد رفض إحرامه باختياره، وعامة الفقهاء شددوا في ذلك حتى ألزموا من أفسد حجه بالمضي فيه.
ثانياً: المحصر بعدو أو مرض حصراً مطلقاً له أن يتحلل بالمجان إن هو اشترط على الصحيح وبدم إن لم يشترط على الأقرب وقد سبق بعض ضبط ذلك.

ثم تأتي قضية محل خلاف بين المتحاورين:
وهي هل غالب ما يحصل اليوم جراء عدم التصريح حصر صلاً أم قصاراه -وأقول قصاراه لأن غالب الصور لا يظهر فيها معنى الحصر أصلاً على ما سبق- أن يكون صداً إلى أجل قريب ومجرد تأخير إذ لم يفعله عدو يمنع من البيت ولايظهر تشبيهه به، بعبارة أخرى: هل المنع من البيت والذي قصاراه بضعة أيام -كما هو الواقع- في حكم المنع المطلق أو المعروف الأمد إذا كان بعيده؟
وهل يستوي في اعتبار الإحصار الصد عن البيت لأيام قلائل وبين المنع إلى أمد بعيد؟ مثاله من جاء إلى مكة فقيل له لن نأذن لك بالدخول إلاّ بعد خمس دقائق! أو ساعتين ونصف هل يعد محصراً ونقول له تحلل تحلل المحصر بالمجان إذا اشترطت؟ فإن قيل له بعد 24 ساعة فهل يعد معصراً؟ فإن قيل له بعد 48 هل يعد محصراً؟ وما هو الضابط؟

ومسألة ثالثة قبلها: إذا كان يمكنه الدخول بعد اقتراف محظور كأن يلبس ثيابه ويدخل فهل يقال يجب عليه أن يتحلل تحلل المحصر ولا يفعل ذلك؟ مع أن التحلل رخصة للمحصر ولا يعلم قائل بأن من احتاج إلى لبس المخيط فهو محصر.


أما هذه المسألة:
فإما أن يقال بأن من احتال بلبس ملابسه ليتم ما وجب عليه من النسك بالشروع فيه قد فعل ما أوجبه على نفسه، وليست طاعة ولي الأمر بأوجب من طاعة من أمر بإتمام الحج والعمرة، وغايته أن يكون آثماً بمخالفته ولي الأمر عند إهلاله أولاً من غير تصريح مستحقاً للعقوبة من قِبَلِه لعلمه بالمنع على تفصيل في هذا وتفريق بين الفرض والنفل ظاهر وأما النفل ففيه بحث لم يتحرر لي بعد وصور مختلفة لايمكن أن يستوي حكمها.
أو يقال سبب ما أوجب به النسك على نفسه غير معتبر لمخالفته الشرع بدخوله في النسك من غير تصريح من ولي الأمر إذا كان حجه نفلاً ولم يكن أهلاً للتصريح أو كان مستحقاً لايشق عليه بذل تكلفته، فيقدم إيجاب ما استهان به للمصلحة العامة حتى لا يتعدى الناس الأمر فتكون المفسدة.

والذي يظهر أن حجه حجاً محرماً إما لعدم التصريح -إن كان كذلك-أو لأن نفقته حرام لا يفسد نسكه ولا يبطله.
لكن قد يتوجه منعه سياسة.
وقد يقال بل الأسيس إبقاؤه -من ليس عنده تصريح- على إحرامه حتى يؤذن له ليتحلل بعد الفوات، ويمنع من الاحتيال للدخول حتى لا يجترأ أو غيره على ذلك في قابل.

وهذا أقرب لفقه الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عليهم كابن عمر وابن عباس رضي الله عنهما إذ لم يرخصوا لمن حصره المرض إلى أمد معدود في التحلل، ولم ترد سنة إلاّ في من شأنه أن يطول حصره كمن حصر بالعدو الذي ألزمهم بالحج من قابل، ومن كسر، على أن الكسر ونحوه إنما جاء في حديث الحجاج بن عمرو وقد اختلف في تأويله ويقوي كون معناه يتحلل بعمرة تصديق ابن عباس الحجاج في رفعه: (من كسر وعرج فقد حل)، فابن عباس يقول صدق في هذا مع ثبوت أمره بتفصيل ما أجمله الحجاج من كيفية التحلل وذلك بطوافه وسعيه، فقد روى "مالك في الموطأ والبيهقي أيضاً عن أيوب السختياني عن رجل من أهل البصرة كان قديماً أنه قال: خرجت إلى مكة حتى إذا كنت ببعض الطَّريق كسرت فخذي ، فأرسلت إلى مكة وبها عبد الله بن عباس ، وعبد الله بن عمر ، والنَّاس فلم يرخص لي أحد أن أحل ، فأقمت على ذلك الماء سبعة أشهر حتى أحللت بعمرة . والرجل البصري المذكور الذي أبهمه مالك قال ابن عبد البر : هو أبو قلابة عبد الله بن زيد الجرمي ، شيخ أيوب ومعلمه كما رواه حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن أبي قلابة ، ورواه ابن جرير من طرق ، وسمّى الرجل يزيد بن عبد الله بن الشخير" [ينظر أضواء البيان (فإن أحصرتم)] . 
أضف إلى هذا ما رواه "الشافعي في مسنده ، والبيهقي عن ابن عباس أنه قال : لا حصر إلا حصر العدو . قال النووي في شرح المهذب : إسناده صحيح على شرط البخاري ومسلم ، وصححه أيضاً ابن حجر " [من الأضواء]. غير أن عموم الآية وصحيح القياس يجعل حصر بعض المرض كحصر العدو، وليس محصراً بإطلاق عن البيت من منع الدخول بضعة أيام.
فابن عباس رضي الله عنه وابن عمر لم يريا لمن منعه المرض بضعة أشهر حكم المحصر، فهل يتوجه على ذلك القول بأن من منع عن دخول مكة بضعة أيام له حكم المحصر؟
ثم إن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما كان ينكر الاشتراط في الحج وكأن حديث ضباعة لم يبلغه، ويخبر أن سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيمن أحصر أن يتحلل بعمرة لا يشترط، فإن عورض هذا في من اشترط بحديث ضباعة لم يكن له معارض في من لم يشترط إذا قدر على العمرة وتلك هي سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التي أخبر عنها ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما وهذه السنة قولية فيما يظهر حسبنا فيها نقل ابن عمر كما أن الاشتراط عرف من سنته القولية التي لم تبلغ ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما. وأما قوله رضي الله عنه: "إن صددت عن البيت صنعنا كما صنعنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" فلا يشكل على قوله هذا، إذ أن صده مطلق فهو لا يعلم متى ينجلي أمر الفتنة بعد يوم أو يومين أم سنة أو سنتين، ثم هو لن يتمكن من الدخول في حال الفتنة أبداً، بخلاف المريض الذي يعلم بأنه مثله يشفى بعد يومين أو ثلاثة وبخلاف المحبوس يوم أو ثلاثة أيام  فقط.
أضف إلى هذا أن فقهاء المذاهب الأربعة ضيقوا في شروط الإحصار حتى يعتد به إحصاراً وانظر إن شئت الموسوعة الفقهية اختصارا 2/199، ثم إن الحنفية والمالكية والشافعية والحنابلة جميعهم جوزوا له أن يتحلل بعمرة إن فاته الحج على اختلاف هل يعد هذا إحصاراً بينهم في عد هذا حصراً وهل يلزمه انتظار فوات الوقوف أم لا وانظر الموسوعة كذلك 2/200.

فإذا تقرر أن أتمام الحج واجب، وأن الفسخ إلى عمرة جائز، وأن التحلل إنما هو رخصة لمن عجز عن النسك، وأن هذا قادر على النسك مع قصر أمد حبسه عنه، فليس هو محصر بإطلاق، فلم لا يقال يجب عليه إن لم يحتل لإدراك الحج أن يتحلل بعمرة؟
ما الذي يضعف هذا القول؟ وأي دليل يبعده؟

هذا وأكرر الاعتذار للشيخ عبدالله فقد خرجت بالنقاش عن موضوعه الذي قصد منه استدراك وهمين على فضيلة الشيخ سعود حفظه الله ومتع بعلمه، ولم يقصد فيه بحث أصل المسألة.

----------


## الحمادي

ولكم شكر الله يا شيخ حارث الهمام وبكم نفع
في الخروج عن أصل الموضوع إلى مسألة المحصر فوائد جمة أُفِيدَ منها في هذا الموضوع وغيره من الموضوعات في المجلس

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وهنا فتوى للجنة الدَّائمة (11/350) توافق ما ذكره الفنيسان، من عدِّ من منع الحج وصُدَّ عنه لعدم التَّصريح محصرًا:
> السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم (9204) س2: ذهب أحد الزملاء المتعاقدين إلى الحج العام الماضي، وعندما ذهب إلى المدينة وأحرم من ميقات المدينة واتجه إلى مكة وهناك وعند نقطة الحراسة أمروه بإخراج تصريحه المسموح به للحج، ولكنه كان قد حج العام الذي قبله، ولم يعط تصريحًا، فرجع بأمر منهم. هل تعتبر حجته عليها ثواب في ذلك بالرغم أنه لم يدخل مكة وكان قد أحرم؟
> ج2: أولًا: لا إثم عليه في تحلله من إحرامه ورجوعه دون أن يتم حجه؛ لأنه مغلوب على أمره، والله عليم بحاله رحيم بعباده، فيجزيه على قدر ما فعل من أعمال الحج بإخلاص.
> ثانيًا: من كان قد اشترط عند إحرامه بأنه إن حبسه حابس فمحله حيث حبس فلا يلزمه شيء، وإن لم يكن قد اشترط ذلك فعليه هدي يذبحه حيث أحصر؛ لقوله تعالى: { فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ }، ثم يحلق رأسه أو يقصر؛ وبذلك يكون حله من إحرامه. وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
> 
> اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 
> عضو: عبد الله بن قعود/ عضو: عبد الله بن غديان/ نائب رئيس اللجنة: عبدالرزاق عفيفي/ الرئيس: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وللإفادة ففي مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله (21/356):
سئل رحمه الله: المقيمون في هذه البلاد لا يسمح لهم بالحج إلا بعد مضي خمس سنوات على آخر حجَّة، فهل يجوز لنا أن نحجَّ بالوصول إلى مكَّة من طريق ليس فيه تفتيش، أونمشي على الأقدام،وإن منعنا فهل نعتبر من المحصرين أم لا؟
فأجاب رحمه الله: "الأولى لمن حجَّ ولا ينطبق عليه الترخيص أن يقول عند الإحرام: (إن حبسني حابس فمحلي حيث حبستني)، حتى إذا منع تحلَّل ورجع بدون إحرام،أوتحلَّل وبقي في مكَّة.
المهمُّ أنَّه يحلُّ بدون أن يكون عليه دم إحصار، هذا هو الأولى، حتى يسلم من الأمور التي تكون عاقبتها غيرحميدة... انتهى المقصود منه.

----------

